# Contest on youtube



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't want to post it in the horse contests because it isn't directly here and I have already done this contest here and I am judging it now but if you wanted to enter and didn't get a chance here it is on youtube


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will enter babeee, good contest going there. i will have to take some new photos as my computer for no reason delted all photos:/


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you decided and end date ?? I might enter..


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I might have it as the end of January if you want to enter, enter by putting it as a response to this on youtube please


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Shauna, would you like me to help judge your videos contest on here and on youtube?


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to enter!!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will totaly enter I love contests


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i will enter  I just have to get making videos LOL.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for saying you will enter  and to Jade I will let you know it depends on how many entries I have because if there aren't many then it will only take one person anyway


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayys


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Im going to start working on mine tomorrow but I was wondering if i post it on here or Yourtube? I think it should be on here!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would like it if you could post it on youtube as a response because it would be easier for me to judge everyone together then because there will be people entering that are not on here well hopefully lol you could post it here too but if you could post it on youtube first


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

okay! do I have to subscribe to you on youtube? How do I do it on you tube? Sorry I dont use youtube to much.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

You just go onto the video on youtube and click on post video response


----------

